# I2S Cables



## tomk

Just purchased a Stello CDT 100 and DA 100 Signature; transport and DAC. Presently using the supplied I2S cable. Searched for an upgrade to the cable without success. Stello uses the 5-pin DIN connection. Any suggestions?

 BTW, I am delighted with the combination.


----------



## El_Doug

It's a digital cable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you feel like upgrading for some reason, you can quite easily use Cat3/5 cable and terminate it with 5-pin DIN's that you can easily find at any electronics store. 

 Cover it in emi paper, egyptian cotton, and teflon tape for that extra audiophile crunch


 as far as I know, no cable company makes a 5-pin DIN digital cable "designed for high end audio"


----------



## tomk

Good Evening El Doug,

 Thanks for the lesson and DIY project. I am not handy and the music would likely play backwards; but I may give it a go.

 later


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## tomk

Good Afternoon Lab Rat,

 Your comments are clearly on point and greatly appreciated. The project is abandoned. I have found only two I2S cables in the market. White Gold, used by North Star Designs; a $2,000 cable sold only to their customers. The second is from Revelation Audio, available from Empirical Audio. I would purchase from Empirical, but not directly from Revelation. Search Audiogon and this site for further info.

 I will continue the search.

 Thanks again!


----------



## El_Doug

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *labrat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How much do you really know about this?
 Nothing?
 And using Cat3/5 cable to replace this very proprietary cable, you would need 4 parallel cables to make one of these cables, would become very stiff and unmanageable!

 This is how the I 2S digital audio signals via mini DIN connector signal transfer is described:

http://www.aprilmusic.com/main/sub02_02_01.html

 PIN 1 : word clock
 PIN 2 : bit clock
 PIN 3 : audio data
 PIN 4 : master clock
 PIN 5 : not connected
 Shield : circuit ground

 They are independently transferring 3 clock signals in parallel with the data signals.
 Not impossible to make a cable like this, but I do doubt you would gain much doing so.
 And if you found the connectors ( I also doubt they are easily available in any hardware store! ), they would be a PITA to solder!
 But good luck with a project making a better cable!_

 

don't be rude - especially when you clearly do not understand how a Cat5 cable is laid out

 each ethernet cable has 8 individual cables - more than enough for an I2S connection. you only need 1, not 4... don't know where you got that idea from

 of course I2S has all of those clocks - that is the definition 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mouser alone has over 50 of these connectors

 and though soldering would be quite easy, there are multiple options for crimping as well


----------



## tomk

Good Evening El Doug,

 Appreciate the insights. A fine volley. Either way, I will not attempt a DIY project. Thanks for the lessons anyway. 

 I will continue to search for a manufacturer of an I2S cable.


----------



## anetode

You could put out a WTB on the for sale forums and ask for a DIYer to build a custom cable. You can find the necessary connector on ebay:

5 Pin MINI DIN Plug - Kenwood, Yaesu, Icom, male - eBay (item 170255633835 end time Sep-20-09 16:01:52 PDT)

 +five wire braid, should come in at less than a hundred


----------



## tomk

Good Afternoon Anetode,

 Thanks for the advice. A nifty solution to my problem. May give this a whirl. Very creative.


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *anetode* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You could put out a WTB on the for sale forums and ask for a DIYer to build a custom cable. You can find the necessary connector on ebay:

5 Pin MINI DIN Plug - Kenwood, Yaesu, Icom, male - eBay (item 170255633835 end time Sep-20-09 16:01:52 PDT)

 +five wire braid, should come in at less than a hundred_

 

a 5 wire braid would be a disaster; crosstalk is the enemy of such signals, the layout of such cables is far from arbitrary and requires very specific timing and impedance be kept in check. whatever you do, make sure it is well shielded and try to keep it as short as possible


----------



## tomk

Good Evening qusp,

 Sure appreciate the good advice. Will rely on a cable manufacturer for an upgrade to the I2S cable. Hard to find. Not much of a market I suppose.

 The stock cable, may I never damage or lose it, is adequate for now.

 Thanks again!


----------



## qusp

no problem tom; I have steered away from making any myself because of the need to maintain a very regular and consistent twist the length of the cable I can do that of course; but its better to have a machine do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 besides i'm pretty happy with AES vs i2s myself


----------



## tomk

Good Evening qusp,

 Appreciate the insight on building such a cable. Also appreciate the tip on an AES connection. I have tried only the I2S, and have been delighted. May also try the other connnections. The units were purchased from Mike Powell at Hot Rod Audio Mods and I have been glad to have HRAM as the dealer. Very helpful and good to work with.


----------



## tomk

Finally found a 5 pin mini Din cable for I2S. Camelot Technology makes a good cable; only have a few hours on the cable. Seems worth the price. A more substantial cable than the stock unit. Will offer an update after burn-in.


----------



## IPodPJ

Since a lot of companies now are using HDMI for I2S signals, could you not get a nice HDMI cable and then re-terminate the ends with the Mini DIN?


----------



## tomk

Good Evening IPodPJ,

 A nifty idea. I am not handy at DIY projects. Sure appreciate your thoughts, however!

 In any event, I am pleased with the Camelot Technology cable. The search is over. Although, as most head-fi enthusiasts eventually get the itch, I will probably start wondering what else is available.


----------



## tomk

Good Evening IPODJP,

 This thread is likely deep sixed. I have abandoned the thread myself, almost.

 The HDMI re-termination is another nifty idea. I am simply not handy at such projects. Am satisfied with the I2S cable from Camelot Technology. May try a Kimber Orcthid for AES/EBU.

 later


----------



## tomk

Recently Srajan Ebaen at 6moons reviewed the Entreq I2S Discovery cable.  A favorable review.  Have any Head Fi members tried the cable?   Designed for the Stello CDT 100 and DA 100 Signature, the cable uses 5 pin Mini DIN.


----------



## laughingbuddha

Hi El_Doug
  
 I'm going to take your advice with the cat cable but probably go for Belden 74005PU CAT 7 Cable as it is well sheilded* *





  
 Could you give me an idea where you found those conectors on mouser ?
  
 I'm actually looking for 5 pin din female versions and male sockets mine looks like the one on the back of my CM6631 ansycronous unit


----------

